# Apallo Pex



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

At Lowes today and saw Appollo pex system but it looked the same concept as the watts cinchclamp. It said it's crimpers aren't compatible with the cinchclamp system, is this for liabiltiy issues? I currently use the cinchclamp but like the design of the appollo crimpers better.


----------

